

Eyes-Open Self-Hypnosis to Summon the Warrior within and Conquer Life's Problems - catastrophe

I submitted this yesterday but it didn't get much traction, so I thought I'd take one more kick at the can.<p>The website is Summon the Warrior: http://summonthewarrior.com/<p>Any insights and opinions on the concept or website are appreciated.
======
catastrophe
Clickable: <http://summonthewarrior.com/>

------
op4
8 am is too early to summon the warrior... just sayin'

~~~
catastrophe
Sometimes I need to summon the warrior just to get out of bed :)

